# Alleged Online Predator Accused of Drugging and Raping Women He Met Online



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 5, 2006)

Alleged Online Predator Accused of Drugging and Raping Women He Met Online:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/11/03/online.rape.ap/index.html


----------



## bydand (Nov 5, 2006)

Hell isn't hot enough for somebody like this.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 5, 2006)

And this is why despite all the stories you hear of wonderful couples that have met online, I will never use one of these dating services.....it is too easy to hide your true nature...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 5, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> And this is why despite all the stories you hear of wonderful couples that have met online, I will never use one of these dating services.....it is too easy to hide your true nature...



i can't see how it's riskier than a lot of other methods of meeting a potential mate.

it's just a matter of exercising proper care and caution when you go on the first date. ...


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 6, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> i can't see how it's riskier than a lot of other methods of meeting a potential mate.
> 
> it's just a matter of exercising proper care and caution when you go on the first date. ...


 
I think it is riskier because people are more likely to let their guard down on a first date when they feel they really know this person (who they've been talking to online for weeks) than someone you've just met or a blind date or even someone you've seen just casually in the hall at work....


----------



## Drac (Nov 6, 2006)

and the risk to teens is even *GREATER!!!!*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 6, 2006)

I advocate castration for people like him


----------



## Kreth (Nov 6, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> I advocate castration for people like him


Preferably with a dull, rusty, spoon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Preferably with a dull, rusty, spoon.


 
Actually channel locks or vise grips would be better.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 6, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> I think it is riskier because people are more likely to let their guard down on a first date when they feel they really know this person (who they've been talking to online for weeks) than someone you've just met or a blind date or even someone you've seen just casually in the hall at work....



you know, i hadn't thought about it quite that way.  that's a very good point.


----------



## searcher (Nov 6, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually channel locks or vise grips would be better.


 
I like this train of thought.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 6, 2006)

searcher said:


> I like this train of thought.


Its a "no brainer" perhaps.:soapbox:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 6, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> I think it is riskier because people are more likely to let their guard down on a first date when they feel they really know this person (who they've been talking to online for weeks) than someone you've just met or a blind date or even someone you've seen just casually in the hall at work....



I dunno... I've had dates arranged through several methods - on-line, set-up, people I've met, etc - and had similar successes and problems with all of them.  But then, I'm really careful on first dates regardless of how well I think I know the man anyway.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 6, 2006)

That's enough to make ya stay and home and never consider dating again!


----------

